# jumeirah village circle vs springs



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

We checked out a 3m property in the Springs 12 today and we were pretty disappointed with its size. Certainly not the 2400sqft that,was advertised, unless you include the garden.
I am now checking dubizzle for other areas that offer better value for money and am positively surprised with the townhouses in jumeirah village circle, three floors, four bedrooms and a maid room, seems perfect. At affordable prices. What's the catch?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

zatapa said:


> We checked out a 3m property in the Springs 12 today and we were pretty disappointed with its size. Certainly not the 2400sqft that,was advertised, unless you include the garden.
> I am now checking dubizzle for other areas that offer better value for money and am positively surprised with the townhouses in jumeirah village circle, three floors, four bedrooms and a maid room, seems perfect. At affordable prices. What's the catch?


You've not been there I assume!


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

No. Do elaborate, that's what a forum is for.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

some parts of JVC are a bit of deserted...so if you enjoy a quite ghost town - go for it! I would simply have a look at the apartment/villa...


----------



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Circle is still under constructon


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

JVC is great if you like electricity pylons.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

StewartC said:


> JVC is great if you like electricity pylons.


I like electricity pylons, i sell the conductors that go on them


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

zatapa said:


> We checked out a 3m property in the Springs 12 today and we were pretty disappointed with its size. Certainly not the 2400sqft that,was advertised, unless you include the garden.
> I am now checking dubizzle for other areas that offer better value for money and am positively surprised with the townhouses in jumeirah village circle, three floors, four bedrooms and a maid room, seems perfect. At affordable prices. What's the catch?


We are moving from Springs 14 to JVC next week after 4 yrs in Springs. Our reasoning was based around a couple of things firstly our landlord has delusions of grandeur regarding rent increase and secondly fed up with maintance issues in the Villas. Springs are a little dated now so expect to be on first name terms with the AC repair guy.

We will pay around 30K less for a much bigger villa in JVC, Mirabelle type 3 floors, + basement and 3 beds. Downside is yes it pretty much is still work in progress and very little amenties there ( couple of small supermarkets and 1 restaurant) lots of sand about ( no sh1t sherlock) and depending which villas your looking at maybe a little isolated (guessing seasons villas which we looked at).

Depends what you want, Springs is developed with lots of greenary and nice walks and depending which springs you are in you can work to the town centre with Spinneys, tim hortons etc etc. This would apply only to probably springs 2,3 and 14. But winter throw in a couple more. Outside of these springs you would need a car. My logic was we pretty much go most places by car so for the sake of 30K a year in rent i can spend an extra 10 mins in the car from JVC to springs or closer to a bigger spinneys in Motorcity. 

For JVC access is quite good i can get to my kids to school in Springs (DBS in just over 10 mins ) Dubai Mail in 15 mins, Mall of the emirates in 10mins so not a big deal. At the end of the day when i get home from work i kick the shoes off and generally sit my a$$ on the sofa with the TV, or take the dog a walk. Springs is pleasant for dog walking with the greenary. JVC will me quite good for my dog as there is a park opposite our house which seems to me close to finishing and right outside the front door is a huge sand area where she can run around happily off lead.

Another point to consider is gardens in springs are generally a reasonable size whereas the ones in JVC are more an after thought, although we a have a big terrace on the 1st floor. If you have green fingers or have kids and fancy kicking a ball around a garden then springs would be better. Bear in mind an additional cost of a gardener which will run to 300 - 350 aed a month, incl car wash.

Finally as a general comment as you're Dutch i'm assuming you are at least 6ft 5" in which case you would find a springs place small so JVC would be better, and will also be a into running/cycling or something else i long ago lost interest in, in which case springs would be better. Its a dilemma :tea:


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for that, I an actually 6"3 so not very far off! 
We viewed one of the townhouses of Le Grand Chateau in JVC yesterday and the three story houses are incredibly well finished with beautiful layout, spacious as well. In fact, a much better option than the property that we saw in the Springs, which was about right for a chicken family.

We are now targeting Al Reem in Arabian Ranches, if that doesn't work out, then we will head back to JVC indeed...


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

A friend and his family live in Al Reem 1 and the villas there are a bit worn off, but still nice! Depends if the landlord reinvested some of his money for a renewed finishing...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Check out the type B's in Palmera (AR). 2 bed plus study, but the study is big enough to use as a bedroom. The Palmera finishing is pretty good (for Dubai).


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

We are actually looking for 3b + study + md rm so we need at least a 2m type. They're pretty affordable for emaar standards, that is...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You'd be looking at a type A then. They cost around 200k though..


----------



## zatapa (Jun 21, 2013)

Theyre type 2m and go for 170k in al reem...


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

m1key said:


> You'd be looking at a type A then. They cost around 200k though..


come to the desert, here in The Villa (Dubailand) ... for 200k you have an A2 Mazaya 5 bedroom + maid room villa w pool in 4 cheques


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

zatapa said:


> Theyre type 2m and go for 170k in al reem...


I was talking about Palmera's. In my opinion much nicer than the Al Reems.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

ElCalvo said:


> come to the desert, here in The Villa (Dubailand) ... for 200k you have an A2 Mazaya 5 bedroom + maid room villa w pool in 4 cheques


Those villas will cost much more in the next couple of years as the rent calculator doesn't differentiate them from the much more expensive types in The Villa. Different type of community which may or may not suit the OP.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I was in AR for 3 years and saw a steady climb in rents. I have now renewed for the 3rd year in JVC (one of the Mirabellas) and to be honest, far more house for the money.

Granted, when I moved here in 2011 the prices were very low for Dubai - 73k, but even now I am only paying 10k more than that. I know the increase is more than the RERA calculator will show, but I couldn't be bothered with the hassle of a review and all the paraphenalia that goes with it.

Taking current prices into consideration, still better value for JVC but with a lot less amenities and landscaping. Personally it doesn't bother me, but for others ot may be a major issue.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

In my humble opinion everything New > Old in Dubai (Unless you're in a freestanding villa out of a development like in Emirates Hills or Jumeirah Beach). Everything is built shoddy no matter who the developer is. Springs are tiny, dated and falling apart. Suspect AC, plumbing, cracks, dated kitchens, old tile versus shiny and new. I would have a closer look at JVC and maybe reconsider. More house for your dirhams and a short car ride from parks, markets, restaurants, cafes, malls, etc. In DXB I think it's best to move to the new developments until they start falling apart and cracking then move on to the next one. Good luck!


----------

